

Ask HN: Best way to learn iOS development in 2 weeks? - wesleyzhao

Hey Hacker News!<p>I am going to China for two weeks to take care of some family stuff, and wanted to make the best of my time there. I'd love to be able to come back with as much iOS development knowledge as possible.<p>People have talked a lot about free video tutorials, paid lessons, etc, I'm wondering what you guys think is the best option for me!<p>Also any great CSS/Design tutorials are welcome too :).<p>Thanks!
======
andymoe
I see you studied computer science at least a little. I would start with a few
of the programming guides on developer.apple.com and check out the sample code
from apple [1] and pick up a copy of "Programming in Objective-C 3rd edition"
[2] If you are a visual learner and enjoy lectures (Sometimes annoying and
slow for experienced programmers) check out the stanford courses on iTunes.
[3]

I would strongly recommend downloading all the videos as well as Xcode 4.2
before you leave for China. The files are quite large and I hear it's a long
plane ride. Sign up for the iOS developer program if you have not already -
you can't build to your device otherwise. [4]

Feel free to shoot me an email (contact in profile) if you get stuck on
something - I might be able to point you in the right direction.

Finally, learning to program iOS apps may not be your best use of time on a
trip to China. Even if you are able to go often catching up with what is going
on generally and what people are doing/using in the mobile space is probably a
better use of your time while there. I know I would not be writing code if was
able to take that trip and perhaps even speak the language.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-3rd-
Developers...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-3rd-Developers-
Library/dp/0321711394) (Maybe the kindle edition for reading on your
laptop/iPad)

[2]
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/navigation/#section=R...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/navigation/#section=Resource%20Types&topic=Getting%20Started)

[3] <http://itunes.stanford.edu>

[4]
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/Xcode/...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#documentation/Xcode/Conceptual/ios_development_workflow/120-Building_and_Running_Applications/building_and_running_applications.html)

~~~
wesleyzhao
thanks :). I might take you up on your offer to email you for help. Will do my
best to stay focused on China and not on iPhone dev... but no promises ;).

